# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  kako ste se osećale pred porod

## †vanesax

Kako ste se osećale neposredno pred porod (mislim na mame koje su dobile svoje trudove ili kojima je pukao vodenjak)

Jeste li tog dana ili prethodnog primetile nešto? 
Da se nešto zbiva, da vam se lice izmenilo, da vam se jelo nešto, da ste sanjale nešto, da ste bile nekog posebnog raspoloženja, nešto ste specijalno radile (po kući, npr.)?
Možda su vaši muževi osetili da je taj trenutak došao, pa vam nekako to nagovestili?
Zanima me i ako se to dogodilo koliko je to bilo intenzivno, tj. koliko ste toga bile svesne u tom trenutku, ili ste te signale prepoznale i povezale tek kasnije, nakon poroda?
Ovo me baš zanima, jer ja nisam imala prilike to da doživim, jer mi je prvi porođaj bio indukovan, zato što se dugo posle termina nisam otvorila ni malo.

----------


## Smajlić

ne znam...ali nekako sam osjećala da je malo vremena ostalo...s jedne strane osjećala sam blagi nemir, a s druge strane čisto blagostanje.... teško je reći...

----------


## Leilooa

nemam svoje osobno iskustvo, jer nisam jos rodila, uskoro hocu (pa cu dodati i svoje iskustvo) ali podijelila bi iskustvo svoje majke....
otkako sam trudna, majka i ja cesto pricamo o trudnoci, sto ona donosi, daje mi savjete ili mi samo prica kako je ona sve to prozivjela...

pricala mi je kako joj je bilo nositi mene i moju stariju sestru...i zanimljivo...dan prije poroda (i mene i moje sestre) moja majka je imala zelju napraviti golemi rucak, za cijelu obitelj (zivjela je sa svekrvom i svekrom) , nakon rucka bacila se na kompletno pranje prozora u cijeloj kuci   :?  , oprala zavjese, podove, svu robu oprala i objesila, napravila kolace, navecer s mojim tatekom u dugu setnju, miran san nakon toga, ujutro puknuo vodenjak, ustala se, otusirala,spremila, osli u bolnicu, al nije bila dovoljno otvorena...zahtjevala je na duploj dozi dripa  :?  nije se ni snasla i vec je rodila....
kaze - ista stvar kod jedne i druge kceri...   :Grin:  

ja se ispricavam odmah sto nije moje osobno iskustvo al eto, ponekad i nase majke imaju par dobrih stvari za ispricat...   :Wink:

----------


## Nina20

s Hannom nisam ništa primjetila (ili se više ne sjećam) ali s Dominikom da. navećer me neprestano lupao 2 sata, doslovno bez prestanka. i ujutro u pola 6 sam dobila trudove. točno sam znala da ću sutradan roditi kad me toliko lupao. inače se prije tako nešto nije dešavalo samo tu večer.

----------


## †vanesax

> nemam svoje osobno iskustvo, jer nisam jos rodila, uskoro hocu (pa cu dodati i svoje iskustvo) ali podijelila bi iskustvo svoje majke....
> 
> ja se ispricavam odmah sto nije moje osobno iskustvo al eto, ponekad i nase majke imaju par dobrih stvari za ispricat...


Nemaš se za šta ispričavati. Iskustvo je iskustvo, i ovde stvarno nije bitno da li je tvoje lično ili tvoje majke   :Love:  
Nadam se da ćeš ti pisati sa radošću o svom iskustvu.
Sretno!

----------


## mikka

ja nisam nis primjetila dok mi nisu poceli trudovi  :Grin:  

kod mene je bilo cak i suprotno--imala sam osjecaj da cu roditi nakon sto sam usla u 37. tjedan jer mi je beba bila jako nisko i stvarala mi veliki pritisak dole. jos sam si mislila, pa kako cu ako rodim ranije, md-a nema, tko ce cuvati f, tko ce ici po babicu?!  :Laughing:  

onda je sve naglo prestalo kad sam usla u 39. tjedan (tj. napunila 38, usla u termin), kao da niceg nije ni bilo. rodila sam 40+4, jos sam molila boga da ne nosim 42 tjedna kao f.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Inesica

eto mene na dan termina  :Wink:  


niti kod prvog poroda niti kod drugog nisam osjećala ništ posebno dan prije odnosno na sam dan.

dugo vremena mi je trebalo i da trudove protumačim kao prave, a ne kao neku pripremu. tako da su mi kod drugog poroda trudovi počeli  oko 9-10 sati prijepodne, a ja sam ih konačno 'priznala' oko 2-3 sata poslikjepodne. 


trenutno ne radim ništ posebno nego što sam radila prethodna dva tjedna pa bi mogla zaključiti da niti danas nit sutra neće bit nešt.
al ko bi znao?
ja ne  :Teletubbies:

----------


## Zrina

Oko podne sam komentirala da na trenutke uopće ne osjećam trbuh-kad nisam gledala u njega čak bi zaboravila da sam trudna. Navečer se beba doslovno bacala unutra ko na vrtuljku i to mi je bilo čudno jer je pred kraj bila sve mirnija kako nije bilo mjesta više. U 3 ujutro mi je pukao vodenjak nakon što sam se probudila jer mi se više nije spavalo i prešla na kauč gledati TV. Rodila u dva popodne. Iako, još i nakon što mi je pukao vodenjak sam se neko vrijeme pravila da to nije to i dalje gledala TV.   :Grin:  
Rekla bi da sam si mogla i mislit da ću skoro roditi jer mi je sve nekako bilo neobično.

----------


## Indi

Kako sam prenijela 4dana, u subotu sam se odlučila "ubiti" od šetanja. 
Sjećam se da sam jedva hodala i da me dragi snimao kamerom. Baš sam neki dan gledala tu snimku i skroz sam zaboravila kako na njoj bebici govorim da je vrijeme da izađe i da bi mogla tu večer polako krenuti, što se i dogodilo  :Grin:  Više vjerujem da je to od te dnevne šetnje jer mi je doista bilo naporno ijer je stomak bio dosta nisko. Navečer su nam došli neki prijatelji, pa sam još prosjedila nekih 4sata, taman kad sam se ispružila oko 1.10, bebica je postala toliko aktivna i skakala u stomku da se začudih, sat nakon toga pukao vodenjak. Valjda se mala bacala kako bi nogicom probila vodenjak jer sam joj i to spomenula xputa tih zadnjih dana  :Grin:  

vanesax, sretno i da krene samo od sebe i bude što prirodnije.  :Kiss:

----------


## Rency

evo mene dan prije termina,i sva sam tako neka troma,ne osjacam nista osim kaj se mali manje mice i  nekako sam umornija,prvu t sam prenjela 12 dana i jos su me inducirali,tako da se molim da  sad sve krene nekako prirodno...

----------


## ZIMA

Dan prije nego što mi je puknuo vodenjak bila sam stalno gladna i to baš mi je bilo gušt na slatko i masno. Tu noć sam sanjala jedan od najljepših i najrealnijih snova ikad,  za mene  jedno najsavršenije mjesto na svijetu.

----------


## Rency

ja sam danas ko kvocka sam se gnjezdim,zedna,gladna joj bas mi je tesko 
sve me zivo boli i nemrem se docekat sutrasnjeg pregleda da vidim sta ce doc reci...pa se javim

----------


## Anemona

Ja sam znala da ću taj dan roditi, jer je u HR dolazio jedan važan predsjednik, MM je radio na tome, i najavljivao mi da taj dan nikako ne može izostati s posla.
I evo, meni krenuli trudovi, MM se sprema na posao, što sad. 
MM: "Ali ja ti več 2 tjedna govorim da ne mogu danas izostati s posla."   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ja: "Jesi ti lud, ja ti več 9 mjeseci govorim da sam trudna i da ću roditi!"   :Razz:  
Naravno da je ipak izostao s posla, kod poroda je se sve opcije otvaraju, a s Putinom će se morati drugi put družiti, ipak je naše zlato važnije.  8)

----------


## Rency

ja jos u komadu,danas sam koma sam mi se lezi,uff
jel to  znaci da cu skoro,al malac lupa ko lud...aaaaaaaaa

----------


## arilu

Ja sam bila kod dr. dan prije jer sam prenijela i rekao mi je "Vidimo se noćas"
I tako je i bilo.
Više se ne sijećam kako sam se osjećala, jedva sam čekala da rodim.

----------


## Pepita

Cijeli deveti mjesec trudnoće sam bila jako aktivna. Hodala svaki dan najmanje 2 sata. Noć prije poroda sam zastala na ulici, nisam mogla hodati dalje, jer me nešto dole jako probadalo. Bila sam sigurna da je moja cura stala na moj mjehur, tako sam osjećala nelagodu, kad da mi se pritišće mjehur. To je bilo 30.11, a 1.12. sam rodila svoju curu.

Općenito sam se pred termin osjećala savršeno, moćno, puna snage...savršeno sam spavala, kao beba, da se nisam morala dizati na WC bile bi to savršeno prospavane noći.

Kad vratim film unazad čini mi se da mi je drugo tromjesečje bilo najgore  :/

----------


## Lupko

Dan prije poroda sam sadila cvijeće,i imala želju da sve bude kako treba,kao da si sve trebam urediti,tog jutra mi je polako počeo odlaziti sluzni čep.Drugi dan odradila doma trudove,i dva sata prije odlaska u rodilište osjetila glad kao nikada ,također i žeđ,dobro se najela,i popila oho-ho tekućine,istuširala,poljubila svoju curku i s mm put u rodilište.Rodila za 1,5 h nakon 18 h doma trudova,ma prekrasno.Porod je bio :D

----------


## Lupko

Dan prije poroda sam sadila cvijeće,i imala želju da sve bude kako treba,kao da si sve trebam urediti,tog jutra mi je polako počeo odlaziti sluzni čep.Drugi dan odradila doma trudove,i dva sata prije odlaska u rodilište osjetila glad kao nikada ,također i žeđ,dobro se najela,i popila oho-ho tekućine,istuširala,poljubila svoju curku i s mm put u rodilište.Rodila za 1,5 h nakon 18 h doma trudova,ma prekrasno.Porod je bio :D

----------


## †vanesax

Lupko, ja sam u 36-37. nedelji napravila "veliko spremanje", ali me juče uhvatilo opet, tako da sam glancala doslovce sve. I što treba i što ne treba.
I još sam planirala danas da posadim cveće  :Wink: 
Baš ću sad da odem do pijace da kupim neke fine cvećkice za balkon  :Yes: 
Jel bi to trebalo da znači nešto?

----------


## kristina_zg

već unazad par noći imam menstrualne bolove, jučer je bilo intenzivnije i sada me boli, malo češće idem na wc..joj frka me...ja ne bih još...

----------


## kristina_zg

već unazad par noći imam menstrualne bolove, jučer je bilo intenzivnije i sada me boli, malo češće idem na wc..joj frka me...ja ne bih još...

----------


## kristina_zg

kaj ovo? pardon  :Embarassed:

----------


## krumpiric

> već unazad par noći imam menstrualne bolove, jučer je bilo intenzivnije i sada me boli, malo češće idem na wc..joj frka me...ja ne bih još...


tako je meni bilo u prvoj trudnoći stalno...od 38.tj
prenijela sam
sada NIŠTA, nikakvi simptomi, a termin mi je sličan ko tebi.

----------


## krumpiric

jedino BH ali njih ne računam.

----------


## argenta

Prvi put nikakvi simptomi, drugi put mi je trbuh tako naglo "pao" da nije bilo sumnje... E, da, i dan prije sam oba puta izgubila sluzni čep.

----------


## kristina_zg

> kristina_zg prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> već unazad par noći imam menstrualne bolove, jučer je bilo intenzivnije i sada me boli, malo češće idem na wc..joj frka me...ja ne bih još...
> 
> 
> tako je meni bilo u prvoj trudnoći stalno...od 38.tj
> prenijela sam
> sada NIŠTA, nikakvi simptomi, a termin mi je sličan ko tebi.


meni je u prvoj trudnoći tako bilo par dana i nedugo poslije sam rodila...i sad mi se trbuh spustio i imam simptome koje imam..zaista mi se nikud ne žuri, da barem tako ostane još do termina..

----------


## Lili75

jel ima netko tko se osjećao skroz super do pred sam porod, dobro spavao, sve 5 osim malo natečenih gležnjeva na nogama?


ja se osjećam upravo tako pa sve  nekako čekam da se počnem osjećat teško, da mi je dosta svega jer mi većina kaže da se tako osjeća. 

ja sam čitavu t. uživala,...a inače danas mi je termin 3.5. pa ne znam što da mislim  :?  a i malena očito uživa unutra.

----------


## kristina_zg

kaj da ti kažem? ja sam se u prvoj trudnoći tako osjećala, i nakon prijeđenog termina, e onda sam taj jedan dan imala menstrualne bolove, navečer došli na 10 min i uzbuđena što je napokon krenulo otrčala u bolnicu. Nakon što me sredili i stavili u box moji trudovi prestali i onda mi dali drip+prokidanje vodenjaka itd itd..
znam da si nestrpljiva i da jedva čekaš da vidiš svoje malo zlato..i to će doći...ne opterećuj se terminom jer ako i 2 tjedna kasnije rodiš to je sve normalno. 
Kako bilo bilo, ja ti svejedno želim da što prije krene jer znam koliko silno sam ja to željela
Sretno  :Love:

----------


## trinity

> jel ima netko tko se osjećao skroz super do pred sam porod, dobro spavao, sve 5 osim malo natečenih gležnjeva na nogama?
> 
> 
> ja se osjećam upravo tako pa sve  nekako čekam da se počnem osjećat teško, da mi je dosta svega jer mi većina kaže da se tako osjeća. 
> 
> ja sam čitavu t. uživala,...a inače danas mi je termin 3.5. pa ne znam što da mislim  :?  a i malena očito uživa unutra.


meni je termin prošao prije 5 dana, a ovako se isto osjećam, čak mi ni gležnjevi nisu natečeni.
ujutro se probudim i opipavam imam li još stomak jer se ni trudna ne osjećam baš u svakom trenutku.
pomalo sam već nestrpljiva   :Embarassed:

----------


## krumpiric

ni ja se ne osjećam trudno u ovoj trudnoći, uopće. Jedino što me zahvatilo bile su mučnine  i gadno riganje, ništa drugo.
U prvoj-ma sve me bolilo.
Uzrok je stoposto činjenica da  ovaj put nisam nimalo mirovala, i da sam dobila manje kg. Il je sve još rastegnuto od prve trudnoće.
Čak me lagano prošao strah od poroda(ptsp-ovski) i počelo hvatat strašno uzbuđenje i nestrpljivost.  :Heart:  

termin mi je oko 20.og.

----------


## DiLala

Prvi put bez simptoma a drugi: znala sam da ću idući dan roditi, bila sam jako sretna, uzbuđena, pomalo nestrpljiva ali jako jako sretna što ću konačno vidjeti princa. Uglavnom jako pozitivni osjećaji, strah 0 bodova. I sve je prošlo čarobno i savršeno.

----------


## L&L0809

> jel ima netko tko se osjećao skroz super do pred sam porod, dobro spavao, sve 5 osim malo natečenih gležnjeva na nogama?


kaj, prirodne metode indukcije nisu pomogle?   :Smile:  

gle, meni ti je tak bilo u 1. trudnoci, nista do dana poroda, niti gleznjevi cak. na dan poroda sam spavala do podneva (mozda mi je to trebao biti neki znak), inace sam se budila do 10   :Rolling Eyes:  

sretno, mozda upravo sad radjas, i zelim ti da prodje sto bezbolnije i sa sto manje intervencija   :Kiss:

----------


## DiLala

ja sam se uvijek osjećala super - nikakvih popratnih loših pojava - niš mučnine, otečenost, bezvoljnost..... sve +5, malo sam bila umornija - ali stvarno jako malo, sve u svemu jako jako dobar osjećaj i nadam se i vjerujem da ću uskoro opet tako uživati. Do zadnjeg sam radila i uživala.

----------

